# dtjcb in eclipse einbinden?



## Giftstachel (17. Dez 2007)

tach auch

was muss ich noch tun, um dtjcb in eclipse einbinden? ich habe es nach anweisung in den plugin-ordner entpackt, und versuche nun wie im jacob-handout ein projekt mit com-bridge zu erstellen.

leider gibt er mir im project-wizard nicht die auswahl-option Java-COM Bridge Projekt icon_scratch.gif

hat jemand nen tip parat?

besten dank im voraus.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

Am besten du installiert Plugins/Features grundsätzlich über den Update Manager, der sorgt dafür das alle Dependencies erfüllt sind.


----------



## Giftstachel (17. Dez 2007)

jau, danke. das probier ich gleich mal aus, ob das klappt.


----------

